# Ein paar Problemchen, vermutl. DNS



## Xel.Ra (10. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin vor ein paar Tagen auf ISPConfig umgestiegen, weil mich das Projekt hier überzeugen konnte, dass es D-A-S open source control panel werden könnte. Davor war ich Plesk user, aber ich bin damit auf unüberwindbare Probleme gestoßen (unterstützt bis heute nichtmal lenny, support ist eine Katastrophe).

Das Aufsetzen von ISPConfig, war ja so einfach wie Suppe machen, auch wenn ich etwas verwundert war, dass man hier MyDNS und nicht BIND9 verwendet.

An sich lief eigentlich alles auf Anhieb. Aber jetzt habe ich ein paar SEHR seltsame Probleme.

Ich habe 2 Mailaccounts auf meiner Domain karicargo.de eingerichtet. Kein Problem. Dann habe ich ein paar Testemails verschickt. Rein und Raus. Funktionierte einwandfrei mit GMail und auch mit Pochta. Aber mit Web.de geht nix. Und das ist doch ein bischen seltsam.
Hier ein Ausschnitt aus meinem mail.log:

```
Oct 10 14:55:01 TH-10041 postfix/smtpd[3098]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 14:55:01 TH-10041 postfix/smtpd[3098]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 14:55:01 TH-10041 postfix/smtpd[3098]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 14:57:00 TH-10041 pop3d-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:209.85.221.207]
Oct 10 14:57:01 TH-10041 pop3d-ssl: LOGIN, user=herr.mustermann@karicargo.de, ip=[::ffff:209.85.221.207], port=[63516]
Oct 10 14:57:01 TH-10041 pop3d-ssl: LOGOUT, user=herr.mustermann@karicargo.de, ip=[::ffff:209.85.221.207], port=[63516], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=18, sent=96, time=0
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 postfix/smtpd[3171]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 postfix/smtpd[3171]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:00:02 TH-10041 postfix/smtpd[3171]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:03:10 TH-10041 postfix/qmgr[2818]: 0C0FE630263: from=, size=1322, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 10 15:03:40 TH-10041 postfix/smtp[3235]: connect to mx-ha01.web.de[217.72.192.149]:25: Connection timed out
Oct 10 15:04:10 TH-10041 postfix/smtp[3235]: connect to mx-ha02.web.de[217.72.192.188]:25: Connection timed out
Oct 10 15:04:10 TH-10041 postfix/smtp[3235]: 0C0FE630263: to=, relay=none, delay=126543, delays=126483/0.03/60/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx-ha02.web.de[217.72.192.188]:25: Connection timed out)
Oct 10 15:05:01 TH-10041 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:05:01 TH-10041 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:05:01 TH-10041 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 10 15:05:01 TH-10041 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
```
Entsprechend sind 2 Mails in der Mail-Queue gelistet.

Dazu kommt noch etwas seltsames. Wie man in der mail.log sehen kann, holt herr.mustermann@karicargo.de problemlos seine Mails über pop3 ab.
Aber frau.mustermann@karicargo.de zickt rum. ;-)
Selbes Programm, alles gleich. Habe mit frau.mustermann 20 Minuten lang keine Probleme mit Mail. Und dann kann man auf einmal nicht mehr Verbinden. Kommt time-out. Und ne Stunde später gehts wieder. Jetzt gehts gar nicht mehr.

Keine Firewall installiert und Fail2ban habe ich auch gecheckt. Alles leer.
Das ist mir so rätselhaft.

Kann es sein, dass das am DNS liegt? Habe noch niemals mich mit DNS auseinandergesetzt, weil auch bei meinem Plesk war DNS bereits vorkonfiguriert. Jetzt ist ja meine Domain bei meinem Provider registriert, und wenn ich da mit who.is die DNS-Einträge anschaue, dann seh ich da ns1.karicargo.de und so. Das ganze ist auf den Servern 0-dns.de von meinem Provider.
Jetzt wunder ich mich, ob das schon ausreichend ist (Ich habe da wirklich keine Ahnung)? Mein Server ist ja auch erreichbar über die Domain. Aber halt irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Ich habe bei DNS im ISPConfig also jetzt gar nichts stehen. Muss ich diese DNS-Einträge spiegeln, oder sowas? Falls es das ist, würde ich ein bischen Erklärung sehr begrüßen.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich hier noch die Ausgaben von dig:


```
TH-10041:/# dig karicargo.de

; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> karicargo.de
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 3277
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;karicargo.de.                  IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
karicargo.de.           84919   IN      A       91.198.32.84

;; Query time: 18 msec
;; SERVER: 208.67.222.222#53(208.67.222.222)
;; WHEN: Sat Oct 10 15:48:22 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 46
```
Und dig mit @localhost:


```
TH-10041:/# dig @localhost karicargo.de

; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> @localhost karicargo.de
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED, id: 4241
;; flags: qr rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;karicargo.de.                  IN      A

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sat Oct 10 15:49:05 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 30
```
Ich hoffe das ist nicht so ein großes Problem und jemand hat schon die Lösung, weil ich würde am Montag gerne wieder problemlos Firmenemails empfangen können. 

Vielen dank fürs Lesen.

Grüße

Xel'Ra

P.S.:
Hier noch ein Link zu den DNS-Einträgen: http://who.is/dns/karicargo.de/
Und ich lese derweil mal diesen RIIIIEEESIGEN Debian Artikel zu DNS!


----------



## Xel.Ra (10. Okt. 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt einfach mal im Interface die DNS Einträge gemacht, so wie vom Template vorgeschlagen, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das nötig ist, oder sogar jetzt doppelt gemoppelt (beim Provider und bei mir).

Das ganze sieht so aus:


Dazu noch der Output von dig:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> karicargo.de
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 63277
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;karicargo.de.                  IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
karicargo.de.           85751   IN      A       91.198.32.84

;; Query time: 16 msec
;; SERVER: 208.67.222.222#53(208.67.222.222)
;; WHEN: Sat Oct 10 21:01:59 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 46
```
Und von dig mit @localhost:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> @localhost karicargo.de
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 48348
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;karicargo.de.                  IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
karicargo.de.           86400   IN      A       91.198.32.84

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
karicargo.de.           86400   IN      NS      ns1.karicargo.de.
karicargo.de.           86400   IN      NS      ns2.karicargo.de.

;; Query time: 1 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sat Oct 10 21:02:29 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 82
```
Mal sehen, was die nächsten paar Stunden so passiert.


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2009)

Du musst enteweder Einträge bei Dir im DNS oder beim Provider machen, nicht beides. Auf welchem Server die Einträge sein müssen hängt davon ab, welchen Server Du als nameserver für diese Domain beim registrieren eingetragen hast.


----------



## Xel.Ra (11. Okt. 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Till.

Ich hatte die Domain bei Strato, bin aber vor einem Monat auf einen neuen Server und habe dann den neuen Provider (mit diesem KK-Antrag) beauftragt meine Domain zu übernehmen. Einen Nameserver habe ich dabei nirgends angeben müssen.

Bedeutet das, dass ich die Einträge, die ich im ISPConfig interface gemacht habe wieder rausnehmen muss? Oder brauche ich die trotzdem?

Weil, wie ich das jetzt versucht habe zu überblicken, leitet der NS ns1.0-dns.de (von meinem Provider) die Anfragen an meinen Server weiter. Muss da dann noch ein DNS auf meinem Server liegen, damit es auf meinem Server dann auch weitergeht?

Hier in diesem Link kann man sehen, dass da ein SOA Eintrag von 0-dns ist:
http://who.is/dns/karicargo.de/

Heißt das dann rauslöschen des DNS Eintrags auf meinem Server, so wie ich die Bilderchen im 2ten Post habe?

Erklärt das auch diese seltsamen anderen Probleme? Also, dass z.B. die Kommunikation nur mit Teilen des Internets funktioniert und 1 Mailaccount besonders rumzickt (besseres Wort fällt mir dazu nicht ein)?

Viele Dank schonmal im Voraus.

P.S.:
Achja, und ganz seltsam. Von der Arbeit aus kann ich mich mit Outlook in den rumzickenden Mailaccount einloggen. Von zu Hause aus nicht. Liegt aber nicht am lokalen Netzwerk von mir, sondern eben am Server, weil mit dem anderen Mailaccount geht es von beiden Stellen einwandfrei!

Das ist doch zu krass, oder? Ich verstehe das nicht.


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2009)

Wenn Du den DNS Server Deines Providers nimmst und dort die DNS A und MX Records angelegt hast, musst Du den kompletten SOA Record auf Deinem Server löschen.



> Achja, und ganz seltsam. Von der Arbeit aus kann ich mich mit Outlook in den rumzickenden Mailaccount einloggen. Von zu Hause aus nicht. Liegt aber nicht am lokalen Netzwerk von mir, sondern eben am Server, weil mit dem anderen Mailaccount geht es von beiden Stellen einwandfrei!


Wenn es von der arbeit aus geht, liegt es nicht am Server. Möglicherweise ist dann irgendwas mit der Firewall oder dem Router bei Dir zuhause nicht ok.


----------



## Xel.Ra (12. Okt. 2009)

Ja, das ist ja der Punkt. Mit email1@karicargo.de geht es ja auch von zu Hause aus. Mit email2@karicargo.de aber nicht.

Habe auch inzwischen herausgefunden, dass ich ne ganze Menge Server im Internet auch nicht pingen kann. Darunter auch der Web.de Server, bei dem ich im Mail-log Timeouts habe.

Habe mit mal so einen Trialaccount gemacht bei www.dnsreport.com und mein DNS gecheckt. Dabei kam raus, dass 91.198.32.84 (also meine IP) nach route.trey-hosting.org auflöst, route.trey-hosting.org löst aber nach 91.198.32.6 auf. Mein Server ist aber th10041.trey-hosting.org !

Das ist ein Fehler von meinem Provider, oder? Da muss ich jetzt denen auf'n Senkel treten? Wie sicher ist denn das deren Fehler und wie gravierend ist das? Damit ich weiß in welchem Ton und mit wieviel Sicherheit ich da anrufen kann. ;-)

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2009)

Wenn Du Server nicht pingen kannst, dann schau mal in die /etc/resolv.conf und trage dort andere DNS Server ein, die funktionieren. Welche das für Deinen Provider sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. ggf. mal den Provider fragen.



> Das ist ein Fehler von meinem Provider, oder?


ja. Bei solch einem Fehler blockt web.de wegen spam verdachts. Sag Deinem provider er möchte bitte einen korrekten reverse record für Deine IP eintragen, der auf Den Hostnamen Deines Servers verweist.


----------

